

Apptimize (YC S13) Brings Reliable A/B Testing To Native iOS & Android Apps - ramanujam
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/09/apptimize-brings-reliable-ab-testing-to-native-ios-android-apps/

======
riveteye
This is helpful, thanks. I'm looking for a guide to A/B Testing, and other
related tests for Web Analytics. Any advice?

~~~
nancyhua
On hacker news patio11 is an expert and thought leader on AB testing.

~~~
riveteye
Thanks! HN search ahoy!

------
nancyhua
thanks for posting our article

